# trying to find a latigo - filipino fighting whip



## percussiveone (May 7, 2004)

greetings to all - 

about 10 years ago, i studied an unorthodox fighting system, based loosely off JKD, where we learned boxing for close mid range, wing chun for close range, gracie jujitsu for grappling (we actually had Relson Gracie come in quite a few times to train us), etc, etc, and the arnis / kali / escrima sytems for weapons.  i became good in my own right with the latigo.  i am starting my training back up in my gym/garage, and i was trying to find a latigo on the internet, and i wasnt even able to find a decent picture anywhere... is it possibly known as another name, or is it really that hard to find somewhere to purchase them from?  the 2 that i did own when i was training with them were about 40 bucks apiece - our instructor would order whatever we needed, but he didnt share his contact information very readily.  anyone know where i might be able to find one?


----------



## arnisandyz (May 7, 2004)

percussiveone said:
			
		

> greetings to all -
> 
> ... is it possibly known as another name, or is it really that hard to find somewhere to purchase them from?
> 
> try whip?


----------



## percussiveone (May 7, 2004)

yeah - of course ive tried whip.  everything that comes up is the traditional bullwhip and that sort of thing.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 7, 2004)

there are different kinds of whip. So the one you are describing isn't similar to a bullwhip?  Is it more like a riding crop?


----------



## arnisandyz (May 7, 2004)

If its the "riding crop" variety which is like the stingray tail, Cold Steel makes one, its called a Sjambok

http://store.yahoo.com/csstoreonline/sjambok.html


----------



## Emptyglass (May 7, 2004)

Hi there:

My instructor, Guro Bobby Ladra, has a few latigo left for sale I believe. They're nice with rattan handles and multicolored pompoms near the grip. Let me know if you're interested and I'll see if I can take some pics for you of what we're using and ask him if he has any left that he could part with. By the way, I've got the sjambok from Cold Steel. The concept of its use is similar but they really don't feel alike in the hand. The sjambok feels more akin to a bladed weapon where the latigos we're using are much more stick/whip-like in my opinion.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## Cruentus (May 7, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi there:
> 
> My instructor, Guro Bobby Ladra, has a few latigo left for sale I believe. They're nice with rattan handles and multicolored pompoms near the grip. Let me know if you're interested and I'll see if I can take some pics for you of what we're using and ask him if he has any left that he could part with. By the way, I've got the sjambok from Cold Steel. The concept of its use is similar but they really don't feel alike in the hand. The sjambok is more akin to a bladed weapon where the latigos we're using much more stick/whip-like in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Yea, Rich C.; if you can post pics, that'd be great! 

 :asian:


----------



## Cebu West (May 7, 2004)

Sayoc Kali teaches the whip. Maybe Chad could give some info on this or ask Tuhon Chris about it.

SAL


----------



## lhommedieu (May 7, 2004)

Sayoc Kali has information about their whips on their website.

I've seen Pananandata's version of the latigo in action and was very impressed; these were made from a braided rope-like material, with knots on the end.  

One of my teachers is well-versed with the bull-whip (leather) and also uses that he calls a "pocket whip" - a four-foot dog sled whip with a modified handle.

You may also want to do a search for "riding crop."  Two examples:











These can be found a S&M sites.

Best,

Steve


----------



## lhommedieu (May 7, 2004)

Also known as "signal whips" and also "stockyard whips"

best,

Steve


----------



## Emptyglass (May 7, 2004)

Hi there:

Well I have the picture (lo-res) of one of my latigos but we can't post attachments here. I'm not going to create a website to post it so if someone has an idea about how to post it (or wants to offer their site), let me know.

The latigo I have is a braided rope type with a steel wire core. I've attached a Sayoc cracker to the end as the original piece of string snapped off (it was made for encouraging horses gently, not combat). Sneaker laces are good as well. All in all it's very effective and leaves some nasty cuts on flesh when applied correctly.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## lhommedieu (May 7, 2004)

Rich,

I'd be happy to post it for you.  PM me.

Best,

Steve


----------



## K Williams (May 8, 2004)

http://www.davidmorgan.com/browse.html?category_name=whips&ticket=638417-3505697&sequence=51105


----------



## lhommedieu (May 8, 2004)

K Williams said:
			
		

> http://www.davidmorgan.com/browse.html?category_name=whips&ticket=638417-3505697&sequence=51105



Great site.  Thank you.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 9, 2004)

Rich,

My ftp server was down for a while.  Here's the latigo file:






Best,

Steve


----------



## Emptyglass (May 9, 2004)

Steve,

No problem. Thanks again. The gold circle on the right next to the pom-poms is a gold US dollar for scale. If anyone has questions about this whip or how it acts under use, let me know.


Rich Curren


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 25, 2005)

New URL for latigo:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/latigo_files/latigo.jpg

There is a discussion of Pananandata and the use of the latigo in that system at:  

www.martialartsplanet.com > Styles > Filipino Martial Arts > Pananandata Marinas Arnis

I have a review of Jose Capitulo's latigos at:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/training_resources.htm

(Last item on the bottom of the page).

Would anyone know of a source for Doce Pares "Rope Whips?"  These are braided rope whips with knots braided into the weave.  There is a brief chapter in Tom Meadows' "The Filipino Fighting Whip" about these.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

